# We need to kick ourselves in the ass!



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

I've been trying to go to this break dance club at my dorm, and something always came up. Last week I planned on going, but then didn't 'cause I had to spend that time in the bathroom. I cried because of that and then smoked pot to make myself feel better. This week it looked like the same thing was gonna happen. I wasn't feeling too good the whole day and I was afraid to go. I was afarid I'd seem kind of weird 'cause I was in pain and that I might have to leave in the middle of it. But in the end I went. It was good. I learned some new moves.







It almost made me forget about the pain. (Physical activity helps a lot.) Of course, it didn't have to be this way, but the worst thing that could have happened was that I'd have to say I have some work to do and would go back to my room early. Overall though, I find that when I'm in doubt of whether to leave the house or not, afterwards I'm usually glad I did. I think we owe it to ourselves to do our best to live our lives to the fullest. Of course, there are limitations. If you feel like you are in so much pain you won't be able to enjoy yourself or if you feel the dreaded D approaching there is probably no point in going anywhere because you'll enjoy yourself more at home where you can relax and be yourself. But sometimes you'll be thankful you made yourself leave the house. Because you gotta figure -- most of the places you go have bathrooms. Sometimes even if you have to leave in the middle of an event it's worth the risk. You could just tell them you're not feeling well. I went to a birthday party a few days ago and had to leave in the middle. I actually told the birthday girl about IBS. (I've known her for some time. She has a good heart.) Did I regret going? No! I would have regretted not going a lot more. (When I got home I took a bubble bath while listening to jazz and smoking pot. It was a wonderful out-of-body type high.







But when my boyfriend came over, I had a pretty bad D episode and was still in pain afterwards, which is when I finally broke down and started rambling about how I think that life's not worth living. But that's besides the point. I'm glad I even had the patience to hold out that long. It was a nasty day.)The point is I'd rather struggle a little and get frustrated when my plans are broken, but I'm certainly not willing to give up my social life altogether. I don't want to watch my youth slip away. And every time I have a successful night out, I thank the "stomach god" as someone here put it.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

aeeda,good for you- you've probably become much stronger from toughing it out in these situations, and you'll only get stronger....i could relate with you on the struggle with going somewhere, then crying and feeling depressed about how hard it is, then smoking weed and calming down; that was basically my life's routine for a year and a half a whiles back.you're from nyc huh? and you're into hip hop, i'm assuming from your breakdancing comment? have you heard about the hip hop conference next week? www.hhsc2002.comjust thought i'd tell you in case you or anyone you know is interested, it's a pretty big event, esp for anyone who has thoughts/dreams of a career related to hip hop.hope things are well,meth


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks. I'm not really INTO hip-hop. The thing is I'm really into dancing. I take Latin dance classes and I love social dancing. I just wanted to learn something new. I think break dance is really cool, especially popping. I like dancing to different kinds of music -- anything that has a beat basically. I do that in my room sometimes. I don't go to clubs very often, but when I do I usually go crazy. As far as music I listen to, I really got into Tool now and I like Hard Rock and Metal in general. But I also like Latin music and jazz. And my boyfriend recently got me into DMX.


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Hey, if you're from NYC maybe we should hang out some time. I'm on break starting today. Oh, and I'm trying some NY area IBSers together. I have a message called "Hey, I have a suggestion!" and one under "Support Groups" called "NYC get together."Btw, "naked and fearless" is a quote from a Tool song.-Julia


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Oh and here's a site you might dig. I don't know about you but I'm gettin really into these online BB things. My screenname there is "highchaser." http://www.overgrow.com/edge/index.php?s=


----------



## Kenpoguy (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey Aeeda. I was wondering if I was the only one here who used "alternate herbals" as therapy....lol. It really helps calm me down when I'm having a bad day and has enabled me to stay calm enough to go out on more than a few occasions. Just remeber that there is a new report out on a study that was done over a 20 yr period and has proved that pot can aggrivate IBS and the depression that we experience with it. Just remeber that moderation is the key word here. (it doesn't sound like that's a problem for you,but it was with me for a while sadly)So rock on smokin buddy!


----------



## Kenpoguy (Mar 5, 2002)

HAAAAA! You goto overgrow tooooo! WoW! I practically LIVE there,but I don't have a screenname because the govt IS tracking action on that site now....just so you know.....be careful!!! Love the scrog stuff!!!!


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

The gov't is tracking action... hmmm. You mean they can track you down through your ip address and come search your room? Bastards! Don't they have anything better to do?!







The thing about it being a trigger is news to me. I asked my doc about it and he didn't tell me anything like that. Where did you read about this? If it's on the internet, can you send me the link? Oh, and how do you know it's not a problem for me? It so IS a problem for me. I started smoking regularly last summer and eventually became a total pothead. (I only smoke hydro, though, so I don't need to smoke that much at a time.) But I've started to make an effort to get better.


----------

